# Cuba has a slight hop/limp



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, Cuba has some issues. Recently I noticed when he starts to walk he favors his left hind leg a little. Occasionally when he's walking he'll hop on that side a little but for the most part his git is normal. Is this something to worry about? For the most part he seems ok and I didn't feel anything strange with his leg or his paw. He still RLH and jumps onto and off of the couch. Forgive me if this is basic, but Cuba is my first dog ever.

Thanks,
Hope


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would take him onto a vet and have them check his patellas. If his patellas are normal, then I would have them check his hips.
I know Patella luxation can cause a skip/hop. I also was talking to a lady at the Nationals who's dog was skipping/hopping (she was a rescue) and the dog had hip displasia.
Now, I am not saying this is what Cuba has, but I would get him checked out ~


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Freddie injured his knee a couple times and was holding his leg up. When I took him to the vet, they told me he had bad patellas. He has not held his leg up in a very long time. I think his diet and supplements helped strengthen the ligament. You should get it check out just in case. Any chance he got injured at doggy daycare?


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

No - I noticed it yesterday before he went to daycare (today was his first time). I was going to watch him this week to see if it gets better. If not, I'll take hm to the vet just to be on the safe side. Cuba is generally so happy and he is always hopping around, pouncing at bugs, etc so I hope it is nothing serious. He is almost 5 months old.

Hope


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I would defintely have Cuba checked. Milo was limping on right side. An X-ray showed that he had LCD (Leggs-Calves Disease): a genetic hip problem common to small dogs. He was just operated on. It could be many things or nothing at all.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry did this too and then was fine when he showed up at the vet.
He may have strained something.
But get him to the doc if it continues.

I know exactly what you mean, Henry is my first dog ever and I am on the phone like lightning when I think is something is wrong to a friend who breeds shelties. he's a good breeder and really cares about dogs. he helped me find Henry.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes! I hope he is OK


----------

